# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ EAGLE

## nikos.r

ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ EAGLE ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΙΑ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΙΟΣ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΩ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΗΔΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΑ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ;

----------


## lastid

Φυσικά και μπορείς.
Από το κεντρικό πρόγραμμα διαλέγεις File->New->Library για να φτιάξεις καινούρια βιβλιοθήκη με εξαρτήματα ή File->Open->Library για να τα προσθέσεις σε υπάρχουσα βιβλιοθήκη.
Εκεί μέσα, πρέπει να φτιάξεις τρία καινούρια πράγματα για κάθε εξάρτημα:
- Symbol: Είναι το σύμβολο του εξαρτήματος όπως θα φαίνεται στο schematic.
- Package: Είναι το εξάρτημα όπως θα φαίνεται στο PCB
- Device: "Παντρεύει" τα δυο πιο πάνω pin προς pin και κάνει εξάρτημα.
Γιατί τόσο πολύπλοκο? Γιατί μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα package για πολλά εξαρτήματα. Μπορείς και με cut-paste να πάρεις κάποιο package που υπάρχει σε άλλη βιβλιοθήκη (library). Ή μπορείς να βάλεις σε ένα package πολλά symbols (π.χ. 4 πύλες AND σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο.
Αυτά γι αρχή..

----------


## hardcode

http://www.cadsoftusa.com/cgi-bin/do...iles/libraries

Απο εδώ μπορείς να κατεβάσεις βιβλιοθήκες. Τα αρχεία θα τα σώσεις στο φάκελλο Lbr του eagle.

Έπειτα στο control panel, θα κάνεις δεξί click στη κατηγορία Libraries και θα επιλέξεις USE ALL

----------


## leosedf

Το καλύτερο βέβαια για αρχή είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις βιβλιοθήκες που υπάρχουν ήδη για να συνηθίσεις και μετά αν χρειαστείς κάτι να δημιουργήσεις και δικά σου libraries.

----------


## WIZARD

το προγραμμα *EAGLE ,που μπορουμε να το βρουμε ?
Αν ξερει καποιος ? 
*

----------


## leosedf

www.cadsoft.de

----------


## mariosm

Νικο πες μου ποιο εξαρτημα θελεις.
Νομιζω οτι εχω τα παντα απο eagle

----------


## Terikan

Παντος εγω στην αρχη χρησιμοποιουσα το EAGLE αλλα οταν ειδα το ORCAD απο τοτε χρησιμοποιω αυτο... το οποιο εχει και εξομοιωση κυκλωματων με το PSPICE... Για μενα καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιεις το ORCAD!

----------


## rep

> Νικο πες μου ποιο εξαρτημα θελεις.
> Νομιζω οτι εχω τα παντα απο eagle



Μαριε υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχεις RG 45 βυσματα πλακετας γιατι αυτα που εχει μεσα στο eagle ειναι λιγα και δεν τεριαζουν με αυτα που αγορασα? ευχαριστω.

----------


## mariosm

rep που μπορω να δω πως ειναι αυτα που αγορασες για να σου δωσω καποια λυση;

----------


## rep

θα σου ανεβασω φωτο μετα.το περιεργο ειναι οτι κανενα απο αυτα που εχει μεσα το eagle δεν ταιριαζει ουτε στο μεγεθος-αποσταση μεταξυ πιν και σειρα πιν.

----------


## rep

Τελικα βρηκα λυση  εκανα νεο εξαρτημα στην βιβλιοθηκη, παχυμετρο μετρημα κλπ.

----------


## TheKostis

> Νικο πες μου ποιο εξαρτημα θελεις.
> Νομιζω οτι εχω τα παντα απο eagle



 Πώς μπορώ να κατεβάσω αυτό το πρόγραμμα;

----------


## AlexSm

Υπάρχει μια freeware version στο site της εταιρείας, δηλαδή http://www.cadsoftusa.com/freeware.htm.

Μετά υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις (βλ. torrent) αν θες την πλήρη έκδοση.

----------


## TheKostis

οκ thks!!!

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να αλλάζω το width σε ολόκληρο ΝΕΤ και όχι με κλικ σε μεμονωμένα τμήματα του;
Ακόμα καλύτερα αν υπάρχει και command line του τύπου WIDTH (signal name), (πάχος σε mil) π.χ. 40
Κάθε βοήθεια εκτιμητέα.

----------


## FH16

> Καλημέρα.
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να αλλάζω το width σε ολόκληρο ΝΕΤ και όχι με κλικ σε μεμονωμένα τμήματα του;
> Ακόμα καλύτερα αν υπάρχει και command line του τύπου WIDTH (signal name), (πάχος σε mil) π.χ. 40
> Κάθε βοήθεια εκτιμητέα.



Έχει απαντηθεί είδη εδώ

----------


## misterno

> Έχει απαντηθεί είδη εδώ



Το διάβασα αλλά δεν δίνει λύση στο πρόβλημα μου με τα NET classes. Κάνω ένα νέο NET Class με όνομα π.χ. 40mil. 
Πατάω δεξί κλικ πάνω στο track που θέλω και διαλέγω αυτό το class αλλά μόλις κάνω apply, δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

----------


## xmaze

για να αλλαξει πρπει να επανασχεδιασεις το routing.

----------


## FH16

> Το διάβασα αλλά δεν δίνει λύση στο πρόβλημα μου με τα NET classes. Κάνω ένα νέο NET Class με όνομα π.χ. 40mil. 
> Πατάω δεξί κλικ πάνω στο track που θέλω και διαλέγω αυτό το class αλλά μόλις κάνω apply, δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.



Όλα τα net class τα σχεδιάζεις από την αρχή, πριν τοποθετήσεις υλικά και κυρίως πριν τις ενώσεις.
Εάν τώρα ορίσεις net class αργότερα με το εργαλείο Info επιλέγεις το net που θέλεις να ενημερώσεις και στην επιλογή net class επιλέγεις το επιθυμητό από το dropdown list. Αυτά όλα γίνονται στο σχεδιαστικό και όχι στο PCB.
Εάν έχεις κάνει route πρέπει να κάνεις unroute (με την εντολή ripup; στην γραμμή εντολών) και ξανά route.

----------

misterno (28-07-16)

----------


## misterno

> Όλα τα net class τα σχεδιάζεις από την αρχή, πριν τοποθετήσεις υλικά και κυρίως πριν τις ενώσεις.
> Εάν τώρα ορίσεις net class αργότερα με το εργαλείο Info επιλέγεις το net που θέλεις να ενημερώσεις και στην επιλογή net class επιλέγεις το επιθυμητό από το dropdown list. Αυτά όλα γίνονται στο σχεδιαστικό και όχι στο PCB.
> Εάν έχεις κάνει route πρέπει να κάνεις unroute (με την εντολή ripup; στην γραμμή εντολών) και ξανά route.



Αυτή είναι πράγματι μια ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση και σε ευχαριστώ. Θα το έχω υπ' όψη μου στην επόμενη πλακέτα  :Smile:

----------


## SRF

Άποψή μου είναι πάντως ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχεδιαστικό είναι δύσχρηστο μέχρι ανωμαλίας!  Κάτι που σε άλλα το κάνεις με δύο κλίκ είτε είσαι σε σχηματικό είτε απ' ευθείας στην πλακετα, σε αυτό χρειάζεται ιστορική αναδρομή και ανασκαφές τύπου Σλήμαν... κάνονατς δεκαδες κινήσεις πχ σε αποξήλωση γραμμών-πίστας πλακέτας, αλλαγές στο σχηματικό, επικαιροποίηση πλακέτας, επαναδρομολόγηση πίστας! Που να δοκιμάσεις και αλλαγή σε μέγεθος pad ή via! Και μην πω και για το όταν θελήσεις να διαμορφώσεις πίστα αφού την έχεις δρομολογήσει, και απαιτείται γώνιασμα, που πρέπει να δεξιοκλικάρεις, επιλέξεις split, κλικάρεις κλπ για κάθε γώνιασμα της πίστας! 


Τελικά αξίζει να δημιουργήσω ένα συγκριτικό θέμα ίσως και με ενσωμάτωση βίντεο, που να δείχνει πόσο ΑΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΑ σχεδιάζεις τελικά ΜΕ ΜΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ του συγκεκριμένου σχεδιαστικού, αλλά με άλλα είτε ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, είτε ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ! 



 

Και αν ως σήμερα αναγκαζόσασταν να μένετε στον αετίσιο σαδισμό επειδή ίσως έχεται σχεδιάσει πολλά πράγματα με αυτόν, και η "γαλλέρα" σας έχει γίνει βίωμα εξάρτησης... πλέον υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ΑΜΕΣΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ/ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗΣ όλων των πλακετών/σχεδίων σας σε ένα πλήρως λειτουργικό και ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πραγματικά πολύ πιό εύχρηστο σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα όπως μπορείτε να δείτε ΕΔΩ! 

Γιατί ο σχεδιασμός με αυτό τείνει σε μαχοζισμό τελικά!

----------


## misterno

Γιώργο, πράγματι πολύ χρήσιμα και σωστά τα όσα αναφέρεις. Το eagle για μένα δεν είναι μονόδρομος αλλά όπως είπες είναι συνήθεια έως εξάρτηση (ορισμένες φορές).
Το συγκεκριμένο σχεδιαστικό που αναφέρεις, δεν το γνώριζα και ευκαιρίας δοθείσης θα του ρίξω μια ματιά.
Ακόμη καλύτερα δε, αν υπάρχει και κάποιος οδηγός εκμάθησης στα Ελληνικά.

----------


## FH16

Προσωπικά δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με το Eagle, εάν πάντως χρειαστεί να αλλάξω σχεδιαστικό θα πήγαινα στο Altium Designer το οποίο είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο.

----------


## Panoss

Γιώργο το γεγονός ότι μπορείς να μεταφέρεις τα σχέδιά σου από το Eagle στο DesignSpark και το ότι είναι πολύ πιο εύχρηστο (μένει να το δοκιμάσω) το κάνει *πολύ ενδιαφέρον*, να 'σαι καλά που μας το 'πες.

----------


## elektronio

> Τελικά αξίζει να δημιουργήσω ένα συγκριτικό θέμα ίσως και με ενσωμάτωση βίντεο, που να δείχνει πόσο ΑΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΑ σχεδιάζεις τελικά ΜΕ ΜΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ του συγκεκριμένου σχεδιαστικού, αλλά με άλλα είτε ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, είτε ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ!



Αξίζει...........

----------


## Fire Doger

Υπάρχει και το Circuits Maker της Altium, η ανωμαλία του είναι πως παίζει μόνο online και δεν έχει όλα τα μπιχλιμπίδια του Altium (άχρηστα τα περισσότερα για ερασιτεχνική σχεδίαση). Έχω την εντύπωση πως και αυτό έχει import eagle, τουλάχιστον στο altium κάτι περίεργες γραμμές από ψήκτρες σε βιβλιοθήκη του eagle τις πέρασα μια χαρά.

----------

giannopoulos.stavros (29-07-16)

----------


## xmaze

> Άποψή μου είναι πάντως ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχεδιαστικό είναι δύσχρηστο μέχρι ανωμαλίας!  Κάτι που σε άλλα το κάνεις με δύο κλίκ είτε είσαι σε σχηματικό είτε απ' ευθείας στην πλακετα, σε αυτό χρειάζεται ιστορική αναδρομή και ανασκαφές τύπου Σλήμαν... κάνονατς δεκαδες κινήσεις πχ σε αποξήλωση γραμμών-πίστας πλακέτας, αλλαγές στο σχηματικό, επικαιροποίηση πλακέτας, επαναδρομολόγηση πίστας! Που να δοκιμάσεις και αλλαγή σε μέγεθος pad ή via! Και μην πω και για το όταν θελήσεις να διαμορφώσεις πίστα αφού την έχεις δρομολογήσει, και απαιτείται γώνιασμα, που πρέπει να δεξιοκλικάρεις, επιλέξεις split, κλικάρεις κλπ για κάθε γώνιασμα της πίστας! 
> 
> 
> Τελικά αξίζει να δημιουργήσω ένα συγκριτικό θέμα ίσως και με ενσωμάτωση βίντεο, που να δείχνει πόσο ΑΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΑ σχεδιάζεις τελικά ΜΕ ΜΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ του συγκεκριμένου σχεδιαστικού, αλλά με άλλα είτε ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, είτε ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ! 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...




Το παραλήρημά σου τελειώνει άμεσα και άδοξα απο την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κάν εκδοση για LINUX για αυτο που προτείνεις! 
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για λαϊκή κατανάλωση!

----------


## moutoulos

> ... δεν υπάρχει κάν εκδοση για LINUX για αυτο που προτείνεις!




Ε και ?. Κάτι μας είπες τώρα. Δηλαδή απαγορεύεις το να απευθύνεται μόνο σε Windows διανομές ?.
Θες να μας πείς δηλαδή οτι αν εγώ βγω παρακάτω και προτείνω το καταξιωμένο Altium Designer ... 
θα μας πείς οτι δεν υπάρχει διανομή για Linux ... και οτι εχω πέσει σε παραλήρημα  :Biggrin:  ?.

Για συγκεντρώσου σε παρακαλώ. Θα μπορούσες να πείς οτι ναι εσένα δεν σε βολεύει γιατί χρησιμοποιείς 
Linux. Και οχι ... "λαϊκή κατανάλωση" και παραλήρημα !!!. Τοτε να βγούνε και οι Mac OS-άδες και να μας
ζητήσουν και αυτοί τον "λόγο".

Και αν θέλεις την γνώμη μου ... ναι. Το Eagle είναι (και για μένα) το χειρότερο software που ξέρω. 
Βάλε τουλάχιστον KiCad (Linux).

Καλά είναι να λέμε την γνώμη μας, και οχι να κρίνουμε την γνώμη των άλλων ...

----------


## SRF

> Προσωπικά δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με το Eagle, εάν πάντως χρειαστεί να αλλάξω σχεδιαστικό θα πήγαινα στο Altium Designer το οποίο είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο.



Αν έχεις δουλέψει με το Altium είναι άξιο απορίας πως παραμένεις στον "αετό καθήμενο" !  :Biggrin:  
Επίσης η σχέση αυτών που έθεσα με το "κλάσεις ανώτερο" που αναφέρεις είναι μεγαλύτερες από ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς!!! 

Να προσθέσω δε ότι μεταξύ αυτού/αυτών που έθεσα και του Altium οι διαφορές 'χρήσεως' είναι ελάχιστες!!! 

Το "θεμα" με το δωρεάν είναι μόνο ότι δεν είναι με "ευχάριστο οπτικά" περιβάλλον τύπου Design by Porche !!! 
Το ΠΑΝΟΜΟΙΟΤΥΠΟ επαγγελματικό (επί πληρωμή όμως) είναι σαφως καλύτερο πάντως... 

Και εδώ δείγματα "μεταφοράς" από σηματικό και πλακέτα που έχουν γίνει με "αετόπουλα" από κάποιον σχεδιαστή, παλαιότερα! 

EAGLEtoEASYPCsch1.jpg 
EAGLEtoEASYPCpcb0.jpg 

η πλακέτα είναι απείραχτη όπως άκριβως έγινε στον αετό... και πριν ακόμα την επέμβασή μου προς βελτίωση! 


Από την άλλη σαφώς καθένας επιλέγει τα εργαλεία του. Απλά καμμιά φορά δεν σημαινει ότι ό,τι "ακούγεται" είναι και πιό καλό ή πιό ΕΥΧΡΗΣΤΟ τελικά!  Και αυτά όλα τα αναφέρω γιατί υπάρχουν νεώτεροι που ακόμα ψάχνουν ή θα ψάξουν με τι θα κάνουν πιό εύκολα και γρήγορα μια ΣΩΣΤΗ πλακέτα! 
Παράδειγμα, οι ερωτήσεις που γίνονται εν σχέση με το πως κάνω το Χ ή το Ψ στον αετό... σε άλλα σχεδιαστικά απλά... δεν θα χρειαζόταν να γίνουν ποτέ! 
παραδειγμα 'τρέλλας" είναι το πόσος ΚΟΠΟΣ και ΧΡΟΝΟΣ απαιτείται για να κάνεις σε αυτόν τον αετό, το πράγμα που ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞ' ΑΡΧΗΣ ΖΗΤΟΥΜΕΝΟ από κάθε CAD! Να εξάγεις αρχεία προς εργοστασιακή κατασκευή πλακετών, βλ. GERBER, NC Drill, & BOM!!! 
Άνοιξε CAM, επέλεξε job, στρώσε δεκαπεντε χιλιάδες παραμέτρους, σώσε, βγες, κάλεσε job, επέλεξε τύπους, και επίπεδα, κλπ, κλπ! 
Όταν σε αυτά που ανέφερα είναι... 3 κλικ απόσταση!!! 
EasyPC_GerberOutput2.JPG 

Καλά τα αετίσια porche ντιζάϊν, αλλά στη εργασία που πρέπει να "οργώνεις" σχεδιαστικά. σημασία έχει να βγαίνει σωστά και εύκολα το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, οπότε καλύτερα παίζει & ένα CAT!  :Wink:

----------


## picdev

Πιο πολύ είναι θέμα συνήθειας νομίζω ,  στη σχολή δουλειά το orcad το 10  χαλιά μαύρα , το αλτιουμ το κατέβασα μία φορά αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ βουνό αλλα οταν έχεις φτιάξει εξαρτήματα κτλ το σκέφτεσαι .
Βέβαια το eagle εχει πολλές ελλείψεις  πχ στοιχηση εξαρτημάτων διαδρομών κτλ

----------


## Fire Doger

> Πιο πολύ είναι θέμα συνήθειας νομίζω ,  στη σχολή δουλειά το orcad το 10  χαλιά μαύρα , το αλτιουμ το κατέβασα μία φορά αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ βουνό αλλα οταν έχεις φτιάξει εξαρτήματα κτλ το σκέφτεσαι .
> Βέβαια το eagle εχει πολλές ελλείψεις  πχ στοιχηση εξαρτημάτων διαδρομών κτλ



Να σου πω και εμένα έτσι ακριβώς μου φαινόταν αλλά δεν είναι τίποτα, εντάξη στην αρχή μου πήρε 2 μέρες να καταλάβω πως κάνω αναζήτηση 1 εξάρτημα και πολλά βασικά δεν τα βρήκα και τα σχεδίασα (πολύ γρήγορα!!!!) αλλά μόλις το συνηθίσεις (μάθεις τι εντολές υπάρχουν και τα βασικά shortcut που είναι και 2+ πλήκτρα) δεν φαίνεται τόσο βουνό.
Πολλά έτοιμα 3D μοντέλα να κατεβάσεις + τα ψαχτήρια εξαρτημάτων σε database, με 2 κλικ βρίσκεις datasheet κλπ
Τώρα για simulation, high speed, μΕ και κάτι άλλα χαζά δεν ασχολήθηκα γιατί πρέπει να φτιάξεις και τα spice, μεγάλος μπελάς.
Για καθαρό pcb αν ασχοληθείς σοβαρά 2 βδομάδες μπορείς να κάνεις τουλάχιστον ότι μπορείς με το eagle

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

και τι κόστος έχει το Altium?

----------


## picdev

Τι κόστος έχει 10.000€😂

----------


## manolena

Ή αλήθεια είναι πως σε επίπεδο εντελώς ερασιτεχνικής ενασχόλησης, το Eagle είναι ένα CAD που εξυπηρετεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις απαιτήσεις του χομπιστα. Όταν όμως αυτές ξεφεύγουν σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα (παραγωγή, λεπτομέριες, διαχείρηση αποθήκης εξαρτημάτων, πολυεπίπεδες κατασκευές), το συγκεκριμένο υστερεί πολύ.

Είναι επίσης αλήθεια πως αν κάποιος έχει συνηθίσει τη διαδικασία κατασκευής με αυτό το πρόγραμμα, είναι δύσκολο να προσαρμοστεί σε κάτι τόσο βαρύ κι εξελιγμένο όπως το Altium Designer. Η δική μου ενασχοληση με το τελευταίο ξεκινά από τότε που ήταν Client EDA, χρόνια πριν, και ομολογώ πως δεν το αλλαζω με τίποτα. Αυτό μπορεί να ισχύει γιατί ίσως όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έτυχε να προσπαθήσω να καλυψω και άλλες απαιτήσεις, οχι σε επίπεδο χόμπι, όπως εταιρική διαχείρηση αποθήκης, κατασκευή βιβλιοθήκης εξαρτηματων, διαχείρηση βάσης δεδομένων, πράγματα που υποστηριζει το Altium Designer. Με έχει επίσης βοηθήσει πολύ και σε απλή παραγωγή αρχείων CAD για CNC (στο φτερό που λένε). 

Οι μόνες φορές που χρησιμοποιώ το Eagle είναι όταν με κάτι ωραία σκριπτακια που έχει εξαγω τα αρχεία του στο Altium για περισσοτερη επεξεργασία. Νομίζω λοιπόν πως είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό το ζήτημα και η με το ζόρι επιβολή της γνώμης κάποιου με απεχθείς χαρακτηρισμούς είναι απαράδεκτη.-

----------


## picdev

Όταν λες επεξεργασία αποθήκης ?

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xmaze

> Ε και ?. Κάτι μας είπες τώρα. Δηλαδή απαγορεύεις το να απευθύνεται μόνο σε Windows διανομές ?.
> Θες να μας πείς δηλαδή οτι αν εγώ βγω παρακάτω και προτείνω το καταξιωμένο Altium Designer ... 
> θα μας πείς οτι δεν υπάρχει διανομή για Linux ... και οτι εχω πέσει σε παραλήρημα  ?.
> 
> Για συγκεντρώσου σε παρακαλώ. Θα μπορούσες να πείς οτι ναι εσένα δεν σε βολεύει γιατί χρησιμοποιείς 
> Linux. Και οχι ... "λαϊκή κατανάλωση" και παραλήρημα !!!. Τοτε να βγούνε και οι Mac OS-άδες και να μας
> ζητήσουν και αυτοί τον "λόγο".
> 
> Και αν θέλεις την γνώμη μου ... ναι. Το Eagle είναι (και για μένα) το χειρότερο software που ξέρω. 
> ...



Μας κάνεις πλάκα; Προτεινεις δηλαδή ένα καταξιωμένο πρόγραμμα που κοστίζει 10000+++ ευρώ; 
Εδω είναι χομπίστες οι περισότεροι, με Linux και free Software, ας συγκρίνουνε το Eagle με το KiCad τότε μάλιστα, αλλά όχι να μας λένε για καθίμενους Αετούς όταν το πρόγραμμα που προτείνουν είναι για Windows, χομπυ και Windows απλά δεν κολάνε μαζί...για κανα Status στο FB καλά είναι!

----------


## manolena

> Όταν λες επεξεργασία αποθήκης ?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Έχει τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιεί μία βάση δεδομένων διαχείρησης αποθήκης και να λαμβάνει από εκεί δεδομένα για τα εξαρτήματα που χρησιμοποιεί. Μπορεί να φτιάχνει κωδικούς εταιρίας, να συσχετίζει βιβλιοθήκες εξαρτηματων με εισαγωγές υλικών ανά προμηθευτή, να φτιάχνει ξεχωριστή βάση δεδομένων ανά project με εταιρικά part numbers, part numbers κατασκευαστή (ών) και πααααρα πολλά άλλα, που χάνεσαι στο τέλος.

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

> Τι κόστος έχει 10.000€π



Η ερώτηση μου για το κόστος ήταν μόνο για να την γράψει κάποιος και να μείνει.
Παλιά χρησιμοποιούσα το Protel DXP, Protel 99 οπότε  ξέρω και το κόστος και το πόσο ευχάριστο και λειτουργικό είναι το Altium, στην πορεία όμως στρώθηκα και έμαθα το Eagle με όλα τα στραβά του, για το χομπι το θέλω.
Γι αυτό θεωρώ απαράδεκτη την σύγκριση του free Eagle VS 10.000 € Altium και φυσικά όλους τους χαρακτηρισμούς του τύπου _"αετό καθήμενο" " δύσχρηστο μέχρι ανωμαλίας!_ _".

_

----------


## picdev

> Μας κάνεις πλάκα; Προτεινεις δηλαδή ένα καταξιωμένο πρόγραμμα που κοστίζει 10000+++ ευρώ; 
> Εδω είναι χομπίστες οι περισότεροι, με Linux και free Software, ας συγκρίνουνε το Eagle με το KiCad τότε μάλιστα, αλλά όχι να μας λένε για καθίμενους Αετούς όταν το πρόγραμμα που προτείνουν είναι για Windows, χομπυ και Windows απλά δεν κολάνε μαζί...για κανα Status στο FB καλά είναι!



 δεν ειναι ολοι χομπίστες, το 10.000ε ειναι νορμαλ λεφτά για ενα εργαλείο ή μία δουλειά που έχεις ανάλογη αμοιβή.
Ποσο μάλλον για μια εταιρεία που δημιουργεί υψηλή προστιθέμενη αξία με λογισμικό και ηλεκτρονικά.
Δεν ειναι ολος ο κόσμος σουβλάκια και φραπέ όπως η μπανανια η Ελλάδα/
10.000 μπορεί να ειναι η αμοιβή για μία δουλειά , απλά στην ελλάδα έχουμε συνηθίσει τα ηλεκτρονικά και το προγραμματισμό να τα έχουμε μαζί με το φραπέ και το σουβλάκι.
Σε άλλες χώρες βγαίνει πολύ χρήμα απο τέτοιες δουλειές, εδώ περιμένουμε  απο το φραπέ

----------


## xmaze

> δεν ειναι ολοι χομπίστες, το 10.000ε ειναι νορμαλ λεφτά για ενα εργαλείο ή μία δουλειά που έχεις ανάλογη αμοιβή.
> Ποσο μάλλον για μια εταιρεία που δημιουργεί υψηλή προστιθέμενη αξία με λογισμικό και ηλεκτρονικά.
> Δεν ειναι ολος ο κόσμος σουβλάκια και φραπέ όπως η μπανανια η Ελλάδα/
> 10.000 μπορεί να ειναι η αμοιβή για μία δουλειά , απλά στην ελλάδα έχουμε συνηθίσει τα ηλεκτρονικά και το προγραμματισμό να τα έχουμε μαζί με το φραπέ και το σουβλάκι.
> Σε άλλες χώρες βγαίνει πολύ χρήμα απο τέτοιες δουλειές, εδώ περιμένουμε  απο το φραπέ



Σε πληροφορώ είσαι παντελώς λάθος, το Stack Analyzer της Absint κοστίζει 15000 και ετερείες τυπου Continental και Airbus αγοράζουν 1-2 άδειες γιατί είναι πανάκριβα, και αν αρχίζεις να δίνεις 10000 για κάθε χρήστη στο γραφείο και για κάθε άλλο πρόγραμμα που θα χρειαστείς, πχ. Simulink , Embeded Ecoder κλπ. τότε το έχει κλείσει το μαγαζί. Απο ότι φαίνεται δεν έχεις δουλέψει σε μεγάλη εταιρεία. 
Αυτό που κάνουν όλοι έιναι να αγοράζουν με 35000 floating licence τουλαχιστον δουλεουν πιο πολλοί χρήστες!

----------


## elektronio

Από μια δουλειά  10.000 ευρώ για σχεδίαση κυκλωμάτων (αυτό σημαίνει ελάχιστα έξοδα άρα σχεδόν όλο το ποσό φορολογείται) απομένουν μετά φόρων 3000ευρώ αφαίρεσε ΟΑΕΕ, λειτουργικά έξοδα, μεροκάματα κλπ τα οποία ναι μεν μειώνουν το φόρο αλλά τελικά κάτι προσθέτουν στα μείον, οπότε ας πούμε ότι μένουν 2500 για να φάει και η οικογένεια και να ξεπληρώσεις και το δάνειο!!!! για το Altioum.

Τι έχουν τα σουβλάκια και ο φραπές μια χαρά είναι, είναι και γνήσια Ελληνικά προϊόντα που δεν έχεις και ανταγωνισμό από τον Ινδό προγραμματιστή και τον Κινέζο σχεδιαστή πλακετών.

----------


## FH16

Νομίζω πως κάπου κάνετε λάθος, εγώ σε email με την altium μου είπαν για πόσο από 4.000 έως 4.500 ευρώ, επίσης η άδειες για χρήστες είναι πολύ μικρότερες (χωρίς να μου δώσουν κάποιο εύρος).
Τώρα στην αναφορά μου ότι εάν αλλάξω πρόγραμμα αυτό θα ήταν το Altium Designer την έκανα γιατί όντος έχει πολλά καλούδια που δεν τα έχει το Eagle, τα περισσότερα τα ανέφερε ο Μάνος (manolena) και μάλιστα έδειξε και πόσο εμβαθύνει η εφαρμογή ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του χρήστη.
Ένα άλλο κομμάτι του Altium είναι ότι όχι απλός σου δίνει μια 3D έκδοση (κάτι που στο Eagle δεν υπάρχει άμεσα) του project αλλά έχεις την δυνατότητα να κατεβάσεις και 3D σχέδια για κουτιά από τους κατασκευαστές και να δεις πως "κάθετε" η κατασκευή σου σε αυτά.
Ένα άλλο στοιχείο που με απασχολεί με το Eagle είναι ότι πουλήθηκε στην Autodesk και εταιρείες σαν αυτήν πρωταρχικό σκοπό έχουν το κέρδος και είδη αρχίσαν με την επιλογή "IDF to 3D".

----------


## picdev

Μα δεν είναι για μικρές εταιρείες αλλά για μεγάλες με τα ανάλογα κέρδη , ή μικρή εταιρεία κάνει δουλειά και με το eagle των 500€ υπάρχουν και άλλα ανάλογα οικονομικά προγράμματα , άλλωστε δεν ξέρω αν τα χρησημοποιεις όλα αυτά που έχει το αλτιουμ.

Και στη τελική τέλος του χρόνου πληρώνεις εφορία , αν σου έρθει η εφορία 50.000 μλκς.εισαι να μην πάρεις εργαλεία ?

----------


## SRF

> Η ερώτηση μου για το κόστος ήταν μόνο για να την γράψει κάποιος και να μείνει.
> Παλιά χρησιμοποιούσα το Protel DXP, Protel 99 οπότε ξέρω και το κόστος και το πόσο ευχάριστο και λειτουργικό είναι το Altium, στην πορεία όμως στρώθηκα και έμαθα το Eagle με όλα τα στραβά του, για το χομπι το θέλω.
> Γι αυτό θεωρώ απαράδεκτη την σύγκριση του *free Eagle VS 10.000 ο Altium και φυσικά όλους τους χαρακτηρισμούς του τύπου "αετό καθήμενο" " δύσχρηστο μέχρι ανωμαλίας! ".
> 
> *



Επειδή τα σχόλια είναι δικά μου... γραπτά, και επειδή είσαι ευφυέστατος λογικά ώστε να τα προσθέτεις στα αμέσσως προηγούμενα δικά σου γραπτά, στα οποία συγκρίνεις εσύ πλέον ότι θέλεις, ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ, πράγμα που ευφυέστατα προφανώς σκοπίμως ¨συνέδεσες", δείξε μου σε παρακαλώ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑ σε "σύγκριση" ενός Χ δωρεάν με το ΑΛΤΙΟΥΜ? 
Εκτός και αν "διαβάζεις" όπως επιθυμείς να δεις εσύ τα γραπτά άλλων, και "συνθέτεις" κατά το δοκούν απαντήσεις, απαντώντας τελικά μέσω των άλλα αντ' άλλων!

----------


## SRF

> Το παραλήρημά σου τελειώνει άμεσα και άδοξα απο την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κάν εκδοση για LINUX για αυτο που προτείνεις! 
> Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για λαϊκή κατανάλωση!



Δεν ξέρω πως εξάγεις τα συμπεράσματά σου... και τις κρίσεις σου... αλλά σίγουρα γνωρίζεις άριστα τον επαγγελματικό χώρο στον τομέα σχεδιασμού όπου αν όχι όλες, τότε κατ' εσε ως είναι εμφανές, τουλάχιστον >80% των εταιρειών δουλεύουν με σχεδισαστικά προγραμματα σε LINUX! Και ως είναι φυσικό εξ' αυτού, για αυτό άλλωστε βρίσκεις για LINUX  τόσα πολλά σχεδιαστικά προγράμματα!!! 





> Μας κάνεις πλάκα; Προτεινεις δηλαδή ένα καταξιωμένο πρόγραμμα που κοστίζει 10000+++ ευρώ; 
> Εδω είναι χομπίστες οι περισότεροι, με Linux και free Software, ας συγκρίνουνε το Eagle με το KiCad τότε μάλιστα, αλλά όχι να μας λένε για καθίμενους Αετούς όταν το πρόγραμμα που προτείνουν είναι για Windows, χομπυ και Windows απλά δεν κολάνε μαζί...για κανα Status στο FB καλά είναι!




Απάντησα λίγο πριν και σε άλλον σχετικά με την αρχική σου πρόταση! Διάβασε την εκεί απάντηση, και δείξε μου ΚΑΙ εσύ επίσης αυτό που τον ρωτάω! 
Ενημερωτιιά ενσωματώνω την αρχική μου ανάρτηση και εδώ, για ευκολία αναγνώσεως, αφού είναι πλέον εμφανές ότι αμφότεροι απαντάτε "αλλα αντ' άλλων" τελικώς! 






> Άποψή μου είναι πάντως ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχεδιαστικό είναι δύσχρηστο μέχρι ανωμαλίας! Κάτι που σε άλλα το κάνεις με δύο κλίκ είτε είσαι σε σχηματικό είτε απ' ευθείας στην πλακετα, σε αυτό χρειάζεται ιστορική αναδρομή και ανασκαφές τύπου Σλήμαν... κάνονατς δεκαδες κινήσεις πχ σε αποξήλωση γραμμών-πίστας πλακέτας, αλλαγές στο σχηματικό, επικαιροποίηση πλακέτας, επαναδρομολόγηση πίστας! Που να δοκιμάσεις και αλλαγή σε μέγεθος pad ή via! Και μην πω και για το όταν θελήσεις να διαμορφώσεις πίστα αφού την έχεις δρομολογήσει, και απαιτείται γώνιασμα, που πρέπει να δεξιοκλικάρεις, επιλέξεις split, κλικάρεις κλπ για κάθε γώνιασμα της πίστας! 
> 
> 
> Τελικά αξίζει να δημιουργήσω ένα συγκριτικό θέμα ίσως και με ενσωμάτωση βίντεο, που να δείχνει πόσο ΑΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΑ σχεδιάζεις τελικά ΜΕ ΜΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ του συγκεκριμένου σχεδιαστικού, αλλά με άλλα είτε ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, είτε ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ! 
> 
> 
> Και αν ως σήμερα αναγκαζόσασταν να μένετε στον αετίσιο σαδισμό επειδή ίσως έχεται σχεδιάσει πολλά πράγματα με αυτόν, και η "γαλλέρα" σας έχει γίνει βίωμα εξάρτησης... πλέον υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ΑΜΕΣΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ/ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗΣ όλων των πλακετών/σχεδίων σας σε ένα πλήρως λειτουργικό και ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πραγματικά πολύ πιό εύχρηστο σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα όπως μπορείτε να δείτε ΕΔΩ! 
> 
> Γιατί ο σχεδιασμός με αυτό τείνει σε μαχοζισμό τελικά!



Εκτός και το "ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ" κατ' εσάς σημαίναι επί πληρωμή 10000 ! 

Και σε επόμενο ανεξάρτητο μήνυμα θα σχολιάσω μιά ανάρτησή σου... που αξίζει μεμονωμένου σχολιασμού, καθ' ότι αναφέρεσαι σε "επαγγελματισμό" στον χώρο, και πως και τι αγράζουν ή όχι οι εταιρείες, ως, όπως επιχιερείς να εμφανιστείς, "γνώστης" !

----------


## SRF

> Μας κάνεις πλάκα; Προτεινεις δηλαδή ένα καταξιωμένο πρόγραμμα που κοστίζει 10000+++ ευρώ; 
> *Εδω είναι χομπίστες οι περισότεροι,* με Linux και free Software, ας συγκρίνουνε το Eagle με το KiCad τότε μάλιστα, αλλά όχι να μας λένε για καθίμενους Αετούς όταν το πρόγραμμα που προτείνουν είναι για Windows, χομπυ και Windows απλά δεν κολάνε μαζί...για κανα Status στο FB καλά είναι!



Αρχικά αναφέρεσα σε χομπύστες, αλλά μιλάς για LINUX! ΟΚ!  Ότι δηλαδή έχεις ως λειτουργικό ο μέσος χομπύστας διεθνώς? Μάλιστα! Αλλά έστω... 





> δεν ειναι ολοι χομπίστες, το 10.000ε ειναι νορμαλ λεφτά για ενα εργαλείο ή μία δουλειά που έχεις ανάλογη αμοιβή.
> Ποσο μάλλον για μια εταιρεία που δημιουργεί υψηλή προστιθέμενη αξία με λογισμικό και ηλεκτρονικά.
> Δεν ειναι ολος ο κόσμος σουβλάκια και φραπέ όπως η μπανανια η Ελλάδα/
> 10.000 μπορεί να ειναι η αμοιβή για μία δουλειά , απλά στην ελλάδα έχουμε συνηθίσει τα ηλεκτρονικά και το προγραμματισμό να τα έχουμε μαζί με το φραπέ και το σουβλάκι.
> Σε άλλες χώρες βγαίνει πολύ χρήμα απο τέτοιες δουλειές, εδώ περιμένουμε απο το φραπέ



 Ο Picdev σου γράφει κάτι που πιθανώς ΔΕΝ έχεις αντιληφθεί! Ότι εδω ΔΕΝ είναι χομπύστες, ούτε καν το 51% στην ουσία, αλλά οι πιό πολλοί είναι είτε ήδη ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ, είτε ΕΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ στον κλάδο, δηλαδή σπουδαστές που αύριο θα στελεχώνουν ως επαγγελματίες τις επιχειρήσεις ηλεκτρονικών! Ή διαφωνείς?  






> Σε πληροφορώ είσαι παντελώς λάθος, το Stack Analyzer της Absint κοστίζει 15000 και ετερείες τυπου Continental και Airbus αγοράζουν 1-2 άδειες γιατί είναι πανάκριβα, και αν αρχίζεις να δίνεις 10000 για κάθε χρήστη στο γραφείο και για κάθε άλλο πρόγραμμα που θα χρειαστείς, πχ. Simulink , Embeded Ecoder κλπ. τότε το έχει κλείσει το μαγαζί. *Απο ότι φαίνεται δεν έχεις δουλέψει σε μεγάλη εταιρεία. 
> *Αυτό που κάνουν όλοι έιναι να αγοράζουν με 35000 floating licence τουλαχιστον δουλεουν πιο πολλοί χρήστες!



Και εδώ ερχόμαστε στον "επαγγελματισμό" μας! Σε συνδυασμό μα τα πριν αναφερόμενά σου και με αυτήν την φράση που απήυθυνες προς τον Pcidev... διαπιστώνω ότι εσύ δεδομένα δεν θεωρρείς ερασιτέχνη τον εαυτό σου και επίσης έχεις δουλέψει -εργαστεί καλύτερα - σε μεγάλη (με ότι αυτό μπορεί να νοείται βεβαίως κατά την δική σου κρίση) εταιρεία του κλάδου (ίσως ? διοτί το άφησες ασαφές ολίγον), ΄που συνδυαζόμενα σε καθιστούν εν ψυχρώ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑ! 

Οπότε πλέον δράττομαι τις ευκειρίας να σου θέσω ένα ερρώτημα που ως επαγγελματίας που είσαι απαιτεί μια ευθέστατη απάντηση χωρίς υπεκφυγές, του τύπου απαλλαγής μέσω της "κατσίκας του δίπλα",  του "όλοι (όσοι νομίζεις εσύ τουλάχιστον) έτσι κάνουν", κλπ ευφυηματα! 


Η ερώτηση είναι απλή... απλούστατη, και είναι η κάτωθι... 

Σε αυτά τα "FREE αετόπουλα" που αναφέρεσαι εσύ, αλλά και άλλοι, υπάρχει ένα πράγμα που αποκαλείται user agreement και το οποίο απαιτείται κατά την εγκατάσταση να αποδεχτείς πλήρως & ανεπιφύλακτα σε ότι θέτει ως ΟΡΟΥΣ προκειμένου για ΝΟΜΙΜΗΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΕΩΣτου λογισμικού αυτού? 
Σε αυτούς του όρους του αετού (*), που ΔΕΝ αποκλέιω να μην διάβασες προσεκτικά (αν όχι καθόλου) μήπως, εκ παραδρομής ας πούμε, υπάρχει κάποιος όρος περί του τι εστί "NON COMMERCIAL USE" ? Θέλω λοιπόν εσύ ο "επαγγελματίας" που είσαι σαφως γνώστης ως΄έγραψες, να μου πεις αν το να εγκαθιστάς και εργάζεσαι με αυτό το αετόπουλο με προφέναστατο σκοπό το ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ κέρδος - είτε ως εταιρία είτε μη - είναι αποδεκτό & νόμιμο? Δηλαδή εσύ σε μιά "μεγάλη" εταιρεία (από αυτές που "δούλεψες", κατά λέξη) πρότεινες να εγκαταστούν και σχεδιάζουν με την FREE έκδοσή του, και αυτοί - η "μεγάλη" εταιρεία (που θα είχε και οικονομικούς & νομικού συμβούλους ως μεγάλη μάλιστα - το απεδέχθην και μάλιστα το έπραξε κιόλας, επικαρπόνωντας έμμεσο ή άμεσο κέρδος μεσω αυτής της πράξεώς της ? 

Απλή απάντηση αρκεί, γιατί στην Ελλάδα από "αξιόπιστους" επαγγελματίες και "μεγάλες εταιρίες" έχουμε, επί δεκαετίες πλέον, υπερχειλίσει τόσο ώστε να έχουμε πτωχεύσει σε ακριβώς αντιστρόφως ανάλογο μέγεθος αυτών! 


Και τελικά αρχίζω και απορώ, ούτε τα κατσαβίδια ή πολύμετρά σας (γενικότερα απευθυνόμενη ερώτηση) δεν έχετε πληρώσει, ως επαγγελματίες τομέα που απαιτεί εργαλεία? Το CAD για εσάς ΔΕΝ είναι επίσης ένα εργαλείο εργασίας σας, που θα χρησιμοιήσετε προκειμένου να βγάλετε κερδος ως επαγγελματίες? 




(*) δες μετά & στους όρους αυτού που πρότεινα ως δωρεάν όπου πάντως δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΕΩΣ! Μετά συζητάμε τις διαφορές αυτές όρων, επί της ουσίας, ως "επαγγελματίες" πλέον!

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα.
Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει, πως θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσω το eagle για να πετύχω στο auto board να κάνει ένα επίπεδο μονής όψης και τα ασύνδετα να τα βάζει
με σύρματα κάθετα μέσω VIA's;
Αν υπάρχει σχετικό σκριπτάκι ή κάτι παρόμοιο, καλοδεχούμενο!

----------


## FH16

> Καλημέρα.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει, πως θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσω το eagle για να πετύχω στο auto board να κάνει ένα επίπεδο μονής όψης και τα ασύνδετα να τα βάζει
> με σύρματα κάθετα μέσω VIA's;
> Αν υπάρχει σχετικό σκριπτάκι ή κάτι παρόμοιο, καλοδεχούμενο!



Μία λύση είναι εδώ

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

> Επειδή τα σχόλια είναι δικά μου... γραπτά, και επειδή είσαι ευφυέστατος λογικά ώστε να τα προσθέτεις στα αμέσσως προηγούμενα δικά σου γραπτά, στα οποία συγκρίνεις εσύ πλέον ότι θέλεις, ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ, πράγμα που ευφυέστατα προφανώς σκοπίμως ¨συνέδεσες", δείξε μου σε παρακαλώ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑ σε "σύγκριση" ενός Χ δωρεάν με το ΑΛΤΙΟΥΜ? 
> Εκτός και αν "διαβάζεις" όπως επιθυμείς να δεις εσύ τα γραπτά άλλων, και "συνθέτεις" κατά το δοκούν απαντήσεις, απαντώντας τελικά μέσω των άλλα αντ' άλλων!



Ο "_άλλος_" ο "_ευφυέστατος_" διάβασε την δεύτερη σκέψη σου για τον αετό, αυτή που δεν έγραψες αλλά πλανάται στο κείμενο των #22 και #30, πες μου ότι σφάλω.

----------


## SRF

> Ο "_άλλος_" ο "_ευφυέστατος_" διάβασε την δεύτερη σκέψη σου για τον αετό, αυτή που δεν έγραψες αλλά πλανάται στο κείμενο των #22 και #30, πες μου ότι σφάλω.




Δεν πλανώνται "δευτερες" σκέψης από εμένα στα γραπτά μου! Μάλλον τελικά απλά έχω δίκιο στο ότι "διαβάζεις" όπως επιθυμείς ΝΑ έγραφαν οι άλλοι ώστε να δικαιολογείς σε σένα τον ίδιο πρωτίστως τις όποιες "αυθαιρετοσυνθέσεις" σου! 
Κατά τα λοιπά... ακόμη επιμένεις... βάσει πάντα άσφαλτων "δεύτερων" υποθέσεων σου!

----------


## xmaze

> Δεν πλανώνται "δευτερες" σκέψης από εμένα στα γραπτά μου! Μάλλον τελικά απλά έχω δίκιο στο ότι "διαβάζεις" όπως επιθυμείς ΝΑ έγραφαν οι άλλοι ώστε να δικαιολογείς σε σένα τον ίδιο πρωτίστως τις όποιες "αυθαιρετοσυνθέσεις" σου! 
> Κατά τα λοιπά... ακόμη επιμένεις... βάσει πάντα άσφαλτων "δεύτερων" υποθέσεων σου!



Εντάξει μας έπεισες, ενα online εργαλείο, που τρέχει μόνο με Ιντερνετ, μόνο αν έχω online account, που τρέχει μόνο σε Windows, που έχει διαφημίσεις, που απλά είναι στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος με την ψευδογλώσσα του Αρντουίνο, δηλαδή μασημένη τροφή, χωρίς σοβαρό Support, με προβλήματα σταθερότητας κλπ. Ναι είναι καλύτερο για τους Αμπαλους και τα 15 χρονα!

Και άσε εμάς να αλάζουμε με το χέρι εναν διάδρομο ή ένα αντικείμενο , και να λαμβάνουμε υποψιν θερμικά φορτία και EMF.
Και αν θέλω να πληρώσω θα πάω να πάρω το OrCAD.

----------


## SRF

> Εντάξει μας έπεισες, *ενα online εργαλείο, που τρέχει μόνο με Ιντερνετ, μόνο αν έχω online account*, που τρέχει μόνο σε Windows,* που έχει διαφημίσεις*, που απλά είναι *στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος με την ψευδογλώσσα του Αρντουίνο, δηλαδή μασημένη τροφή, χωρίς σοβαρό Support, με προβλήματα σταθερότητας κλπ*. Ναι είναι καλύτερο για τους Αμπαλους και τα 15 χρονα!
> 
> Και άσε εμάς να αλάζουμε με το χέρι εναν διάδρομο ή ένα αντικείμενο , *και να λαμβάνουμε υποψιν θερμικά φορτία και EMF*.
> Και αν θέλω να πληρώσω θα πάω να πάρω το OrCAD.



Απαντάς εξ' ονόματι άλλου? ΟΚ! 
Αλήθεια όλα αυτά σου συνέβησαν? 
Τελικά μάλλον θα είμαι υπερβολικά τυχερός... αφού σε εμένα τρέχει και offline, και ούτε διοαφημίσεις μου βγάζει... και σταθερότατο είναι... ! 
Λες να "φταίω" εγώ? Ή μήπως ισχύει κάτι άλλο... που έχει να κάνει με τον χρήστη... τελικά?  

Όσο για επί πληρωμή... σαφώς θα πάρεις ΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ ότι θέλεις... όπως άλλωστε προανάφερες ότι κάνουν και στις εταιρίες που δούλεψες!  


Και επειδή άλλα αντ' άλλων αναφέρεστε μερικοί... καλό είναι να ξαναδιάβασετε τα μηνύματά μου... όπου ίσως - μεγάλο ΙΣΩΣ μετά από την διαπίστωση ότι διαβάζται ότι/όπως θέλετε τα πάντα - καταλάβεις ότι δεν σου επέβαλα επ' ουδενί να αλλάξεις τα γούστα σου! ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΜΟ μέσω ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΩΣ ως ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ μερικών δεκαετιών εξέφρασα, που σχεδιάζα πλακέτες και με Λετρασετ κάποτε...  και με ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ που ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ - ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ & ΜΗ - είναι σαφέστατα πιό ΕΥΧΡΗΣΤΗ προς ειδικότερα ΝΕΩΤΕΡΟΥΣ που ακόμα δεν έχουν "κολλήσει" σε κάτι ώστε να προτιμανε να ταλαιπωρούνται, όπως εσύ! 

Για δε το τι λαμβάνεις υπ' όψην... το προσπερνώ... ως απλά "με-γαλείο" ! 


ΥΓ Και να προσθέσω ότι ειδικα μετά από αυτό που έγραψε στο κλείσιμο αυτού του μηνύματος ο FH16 περί εξαγοράς της από μιά άλλη εταιρία, θα υπάρξουν αλλαγές στην πολιτικη 'δωρεάν" παροχής του!

----------


## xmaze

> Απαντάς εξ' ονόματι άλλου? ΟΚ! 
> Αλήθεια όλα αυτά σου συνέβησαν? 
> Τελικά μάλλον θα είμαι υπερβολικά τυχερός... αφού σε εμένα τρέχει και offline, και ούτε διοαφημίσεις μου βγάζει... και σταθερότατο είναι... ! 
> Λες να "φταίω" εγώ? Ή μήπως ισχύει κάτι άλλο... που έχει να κάνει με τον χρήστη... τελικά?  
> 
> Όσο για επί πληρωμή... σαφώς θα πάρεις ΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ ότι θέλεις... όπως άλλωστε προανάφερες ότι κάνουν και στις εταιρίες που δούλεψες!  
> 
> 
> Και επειδή άλλα αντ' άλλων αναφέρεστε μερικοί... καλό είναι να ξαναδιάβασετε τα μηνύματά μου... όπου ίσως - μεγάλο ΙΣΩΣ μετά από την διαπίστωση ότι διαβάζται ότι/όπως θέλετε τα πάντα - καταλάβεις ότι δεν σου επέβαλα επ' ουδενί να αλλάξεις τα γούστα σου! ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΜΟ μέσω ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΩΣ ως ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ μερικών δεκαετιών εξέφρασα, και με ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ που ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ - ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ & ΜΗ - είναι σαφέστατα πιό ΕΥΧΡΗΣΤΗ προς ειδικότερα ΝΕΩΤΕΡΟΥΣ που ακόμα δεν έχουν "κολλήσει" σε κάτι ώστε να προτιμανε να ταλαιπωρούνται, όπως εσύ! 
> ...



Όσα φιλοσοφικά λογοπαίγνια και να γράψεις για να καλύψεις τις ανεπάρκειες του Αρντουίνο like CAD απλά εκτίθεσαι περισσότερο.  Για κάθε σου πόστ θα σου απαντάω αποδείξεις...πρώτος σου υπαινιγμός για το όνομα μου μέσο της αναφοράς σου για τον "Χρήστη". Αυτό απο το επισημο site της RS και για πές μου, τί λέει για διαφημίσεις και activation μέσω internet και online account και login; εεεεεεεεεεεεε;


Και σε προκαλώ ευθέως να μου βρεις εταιρείες που το χρησιμοποιούν για παραγωγή πλακετών και μετά θα σου γράψω και εγω ποιος δουλεύει με Eagle.

----------


## lepouras

συγνώμη αλλά εκεί που λέει <<click here to learn about the* FREE activation* process>> τη εννοεί?

----------


## xmaze

> συγνώμη αλλά εκεί που λέει <<click here to learn about the* FREE activation* process>> τη εννοεί?



http://www.rs-online.com/designspark...pic.php?t=9919

----------


## SRF

> συγνώμη αλλά εκεί που λέει <<click here to learn about the* FREE activation* process>> τη εννοεί?



Να σου πω! 
Σε παει σε μια φορμα οπου συμπληρώνεις τυπικα στοιχεία, πχ δημιουργεις account, δίνεις ένα email σου, και τυπικά το όνομά σου! Μόλις κάνεις εγγραφή δηλαδή, ενεργοποιείται ως ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ το σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα!  
Κανεις ενεργοποίηση δηλαδή όπως θα έκανε ΚΑΘΕ ΝΟΗΜΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ... που θέλει να "δουλέψει" με αυτό με πλήρεις δυνατότητες! 
Υπάρχουν και άλλοι βέβαια που απλά το κατεβάζουν και το κοιτάνε... !

----------


## SRF

> Όσα φιλοσοφικά λογοπαίγνια και να γράψεις για να καλύψεις τις ανεπάρκειες του Αρντουίνο like CAD απλά εκτίθεσαι περισσότερο.  Για κάθε σου πόστ θα σου απαντάω αποδείξεις...πρώτος σου υπαινιγμός για το όνομα μου μέσο της αναφοράς σου για τον "Χρήστη". Αυτό απο το επισημο site της RS και για πές μου, τί λέει για διαφημίσεις και activation μέσω internet και online account και login; εεεεεεεεεεεεε;
> 
> 
> Και σε προκαλώ ευθέως να μου βρεις εταιρείες που το χρησιμοποιούν για παραγωγή πλακετών και μετά θα σου γράψω και εγω ποιος δουλεύει με Eagle.



Περιμένω πρώτα την απάντησή σου ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ 
! 


Και για να μην "ψάχνεις" και καλά στην παραθετω πάλι! 




> Σε αυτά τα "FREE αετόπουλα" που αναφέρεσαι εσύ, αλλά και άλλοι, υπάρχει ένα πράγμα που αποκαλείται user agreement και το οποίο απαιτείται κατά την εγκατάσταση να αποδεχτείς πλήρως & ανεπιφύλακτα σε ότι θέτει ως ΟΡΟΥΣ προκειμένου για ΝΟΜΙΜΗΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΕΩΣτου λογισμικού αυτού? 
> Σε αυτούς του όρους του αετού (*), που ΔΕΝ αποκλέιω να μην διάβασες προσεκτικά (αν όχι καθόλου) μήπως, εκ παραδρομής ας πούμε, υπάρχει κάποιος όρος περί του τι εστί "NON COMMERCIAL USE" ? Θέλω λοιπόν εσύ ο "επαγγελματίας" που είσαι σαφως γνώστης ως΄έγραψες, να μου πεις αν το να εγκαθιστάς και εργάζεσαι με αυτό το αετόπουλο με προφέναστατο σκοπό το ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ κέρδος - είτε ως εταιρία είτε μη - είναι αποδεκτό & νόμιμο?

----------


## xmaze

> Περιμένω πρώτα την απάντησή σου ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ 
> ! 
> 
> 
> Και για να μην "ψάχνεις" και καλά στην παραθετω πάλι!



Εννοείτε το έχω διαβάσει και εννοείται αν θέλω να γίνω πλούσιος θα αγοράσω 500-600 ευρώ το πρόγραμμα για να μπορώ να πουλήσω την πλακέτα μου, όσο θα είναι όμως το πρότζεκτ μου free θα δουλεύω επαγγελματικά χωρίς έξοδα και ΔΕΝ θα βλέπω ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΕΙΣ. Πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι αυτό που προτείνεις είναι απλα ένα online παιχνιδάκι!

----------


## SRF

> Εννοείτε το έχω διαβάσει και εννοείται αν θέλω να γίνω πλούσιος θα αγοράσω 500-600 ευρώ το πρόγραμμα για να μπορώ να πουλήσω την πλακέτα μου, όσο θα είναι όμως το πρότζεκτ μου free θα δουλεύω επαγγελματικά χωρίς έξοδα και ΔΕΝ θα βλέπω ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΕΙΣ. *Πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι αυτό που προτείνεις είναι απλα ένα online παιχνιδάκι*!



Εντάξει, αντελήφθην πλήρως το... "επαγγελματικό σκεπτικό" σου! 
Τι καθομαι και "συζητάω" τελικά, όταν ο "τζάμπας ζει" αποδεδειγμένα! 

Και πίστεψέ με κατάλαβα πολλά... πάρα πολλά... 
Ότι πεις! Ξέρεις εσύ!

----------


## picdev

Πάντως όσες αγγελίες έχω δει ακόμα και Ελλάδα για σχεδιαστικό ζητάνε το altium , επίσης το να βάζει ο αγγελία ο άλλος δεν νομίζω να το έχει πειρατικό άλλωστε έχεις και υποστήριξη. 
Όσο για το τι ή airbass έχει μόνο μία άδεια γιατί είναι ακριβό , μου.φενεται κάπως τραβηγμένο . Δηλαδή πουλάει ένα αεροπλάνο 30εκ και τσιγκούνευεται  την άδεια τού αλτιουμ ? Που είναι και έξοδο επιχείρησης   τι λέτε ρε παιδιά .
Φίλος που δουλεύει σε ελληνική εταιρεία με δουλειές στο εξωτερικό δουλεύουν ένα καρό προγράμματα σε server μόνο και μόνο για να διαχειρίζονται  κώδικα , να έχουν version control , να γράφουν ολοι μαζί στο ίδιο project, ticket τλ και όλοι ο ι σέρβερ είναι δικοί τους και τους συντηρούν αυτοί ενω δουλεύουν μόνο για αυτό  3-4 πρόγραμματα που δεν είναι δωρεάν ,για τη διαχείρηση . Και η boss και η airbus παίρνει μία άδεια  αλτιουμ

----------


## xrist sakis

Τελικά που καταλήξαμε; Ποιο είναι καλύτερο; Νομίζω ότι τελικά περί ορέξεως... Είναι στον καθένα τι βολεύει. Και επαγγελματίας-όσο αφορά τα σχεδιαστικά- δεν είναι αυτός που ζει από το επάγγελμα του ηλεκτρονικού-τεχνικού, αλλά αυτός που ζει από την κατασκευή πλακετών-κατασκευών  και την εν συνεχεία πώλησή τους. Εγώ είμαι επαγγελματίας ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός αλλά ερασιτέχνης, αφού δεν ζω από τις κατασκευές που κάνω, απλά τις κάνω για το χόμπυ μου. Έτσι είναι "βαρύ" και πολύπλοκο το Designspark-για μένα- που θέλω να κάνω 1 ή το πολύ 2 layers και γίνετε πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα, ενώ από την άλλη το Eagle σου δίνει μόνο 10X14 cm διάσταση -αν θυμάμαι σωστά- που είναι λίγο αν θέλεις να κάνεις καμιά πλακετούλα με κάτι παραπάνω από δύο ολοκληρωμένα και πέντε αντιστάσεις. Αυτό είναι πολύ ερασιτεχνικό, ακόμη και για μένα!!! Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το DipTrace, στην ελεύθερη του έκδοση, με έως 500 pins/ 2 layers και με 125 δολάρια πας στα 1000/4.
 Αλλά όπως προείπα, περί ορέξεως...κολοκυθόπιττα! Πάντως δεν αξίζει για μία διαφορά άποψης να ανταλλάσονται βαριές κουβέντες.
    Σάκης

----------


## SProg

Οταν ενα προγραμμα εχει αδεια για ενα PC και κανει 10-20 χιλιαδες ευρο..ειναι λογικο η εταιρια με πατεντες ή εξυπνες λυσεις να το αποφευγει.Ειδικα οταν το προγραμμα παει σετ και με εξοπλισμο ουτε ασχολειται ο κατασκευστης με το ποσοι μπαινουν απο ενα κλειδι.Μιλαω για 'σχεδιαστικα' γενικα.

Το Eagle εχει περιορισμο αλλα τον βγαζεις ευκολα.Τουλαχιστον εμενα στο offline PC του δωματιου..ετσι τρεχει.

----------


## xmaze

> Πάντως όσες αγγελίες έχω δει ακόμα και Ελλάδα για σχεδιαστικό ζητάνε το altium , επίσης το να βάζει ο αγγελία ο άλλος δεν νομίζω να το έχει πειρατικό άλλωστε έχεις και υποστήριξη. 
> Όσο για το τι ή airbass έχει μόνο μία άδεια γιατί είναι ακριβό , μου.φενεται κάπως τραβηγμένο . Δηλαδή πουλάει ένα αεροπλάνο 30εκ και τσιγκούνευεται  την άδεια τού αλτιουμ ? Που είναι και έξοδο επιχείρησης   τι λέτε ρε παιδιά .
> Φίλος που δουλεύει σε ελληνική εταιρεία με δουλειές στο εξωτερικό δουλεύουν ένα καρό προγράμματα σε server μόνο και μόνο για να διαχειρίζονται  κώδικα , να έχουν version control , να γράφουν ολοι μαζί στο ίδιο project, ticket τλ και όλοι ο ι σέρβερ είναι δικοί τους και τους συντηρούν αυτοί ενω δουλεύουν μόνο για αυτό  3-4 πρόγραμματα που δεν είναι δωρεάν ,για τη διαχείρηση . Και η boss και η airbus παίρνει μία άδεια  αλτιουμ



Αν διαβασεις το μηνημά μου , έλεγα οτι παίρνουν floating lisence, δίνουν δηλαδή τα 10 πλασια σχεδόν αλλά έχουν θεωρητικά 30+ αδειες που τις τραβας απο server και την δινεις πίσω οταν πχ. το κλείσεις το πρόγραμμα και είναι διαθέσιμη για άλλον χρήστη, ίσως και σε κάποια άλλη χώρα. Επίσης το Altium δίνει πολλά addon για version control και διαχειρηση αποθήκης κλπ. όλα κοστιζουν έξτρα και αγοράζεις ότι χριάζεσαι. Bosch, Airbus κλπ τα δίνουν σε τρίτους πολλά κομμάτια οπότε δεν χρειάζονται όλα τα εργαλεία.

----------


## xrist sakis

Όταν η εταιρία είναι σοβαρή ΔΕΝ βάζει πειρατικό πρόγραμμα! Σπασμένα βάζει ο μπαρμπά Μήτσος που νομίζει ότι κάνει κάτι και παλεύει με τα ψέμματα. Οι σοβαρές εταιρίες αν δεν μπορούν να αγοράσου κάτι τόσο ακριβό, αγοράζουν φθηνότερα, αλλά αγοράζουν. Δεν ρισκάρουν να φάνε τα πρόστιμα της αρκούδας συν το ρεζιλίκι! Είναι τα εργαλεία τους. Με τις αναβαθμίσεις τους, την υποστήριξή τους και την εκπαίδευσή τους. Μια εταιρία που παράγει εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ δεν διστάζει να πληρώσει. Εάν από αυτό το πρόγραμμα δημιουργήσει χίλιες πλακέτες π.χ. και κάνουν 500 ευρώ η μία 10 ή είκοσι ευρώ παραπάνω δεν κάνουν την διαφορά! Οι τιμές που λέω, είναι χαμηλές ως προς το ποσόν και τον αριθμό...Στην εταιρία που δουλεύω, οι πλακέτες ως ανταλλακτικά, έχουν συνήθως τρία μηδενικά από πίσω και ενίοτε τέσσερα...
    Σάκης

----------


## SProg

Για εταιρια με 70εκ/Ετος τζιρο μιλαμε.

Εγω σου μιλαω για προγραμματα που χειριζονται μηχανηματα των 7+ ψηφιων.Εαν ειναι για καθε κλειδι να δινεις 10-20 χιλιαρικα ενω εχεις δωσει σε εξοπλισμο κανα 20 εκατομμυρια τοτε η εταιρια που κανει το Software/Hardware θα ηταν μπαρμπα-Μητσος.


Βγαζουν αλλα πακετα για τετοιες περιπτωσεις οπως αναφερει ο Νικος.

----------


## xmaze

> Για εταιρια με 70εκ/Ετος τζιρο μιλαμε.Σπασμενο θα βαλεις στο σπιτι σου οχι σε εταιρια που ακομα και ο server της ειναι στημενος Αμερικη...
> 
> Αυτο που γραφει ο Νικος εννοω.



Δεν αντελήφθην, είπα εγώ για πειρατικό;

----------


## SProg

Οχι.Ειπες τι κανουν οι μεγαλες εταιρειες.

Εγω το πειρατικο το ανεφερα καθαρα για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση και Offline.

----------


## picdev

μαστόρια έμαθα ότι τα καλά προγράμματα παράγουν αρχεία για τις μηχανές pick and place, τι αρχεία ειναι αυτά ?

----------


## Fire Doger

Excel νομίζω, ή πιο απλά CSV και το κάνουν ότι τους βολεύει.
Altium

Ένα παράδειγμα. Ουσιαστικά έχει Χ-Υ, γωνία περιστροφής και στρώση για το κάθε εξάρτημα και πάει μαζί με BOM νομίζω ή έχει και τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων μέσα, δεν είμαι σίγουρος δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ.
Το καλύτερο είναι να ρωτήσεις την εταιρία που θα κάνει το assembly σε τι μορφή το θέλει.

----------


## picdev

Βρήκα ένα script upl τελικά , δεν είναι του προγράμματος  

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

> Βρήκα ένα script upl τελικά , δεν είναι του προγράμματος



Πριν το στείλεις και ξεκολλάς 1000 πλακέτες :Tongue2:  ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ, λέει πως κάθε μηχανή έχει τα δικά της χαρακτηριστικά, ίσως δεν σου κάνουν τα δεδομένα του αρχείου.
Καλό θα ήταν να ζητήσεις ένα παράδειγμα αρχείου και αν γίνεται να το τσεκάρουν και το δικό σου πριν αρχίσουν παραγωγή

----------


## SRF

> μαστόρια έμαθα ότι τα καλά προγράμματα παράγουν αρχεία για τις μηχανές pick and place, τι αρχεία ειναι αυτά ?



Βασικά αρκεί να έξάγει αρχεία BOM σε CSV !

----------


## picdev

Γιωργο έχει μέσα συντεταγμένες για το κάθε εξάρτημα 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο έχει μέσα συντεταγμένες για το κάθε εξάρτημα 
> 
> Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk



Σαφεστατα! Δες ένα δειγμα! 

MIPI2805_1 BOM Parts Placement.zip

----------


## picdev

ναι μπράβο αυτό ειναι, συγκεκριμένα μου ειπε: δουλέψτε κανένα σοβαρό πρόγραμμα να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας, καθόμαστε και παιδευόμαστε   :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

Λοιπόν και άλλο άκυρο με το eagle , αφού βρήκα ένα upl script που βγάζει συντεταγμένες σαν το αλτιουμ , διαπίστωσα ότι δεν μπορεί να αλλάξεις το σημειο 0. Και αντί αυτού να μετακινείς τη πλακετα,

----------

